# jayes fluid



## rosanna (Dec 1, 2010)

hi, can anyone tell me if jayes fluid is ok for disinfecting mouse tanks and stuff.
thank you


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

I've never heard of it, I just use Vinegar infused with lavender. Both are natural antiseptics.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Jeyes fluid is an incredibly strong disinfectant, and toxic to larger animals like cats and dogs.
I'd definitely recommend not using it anywhere near your mice.

It smells great though.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

It used to be used by exhibitors of vegetables for killing disease and harmfull bacteria and some bugs in the soil. I would not recomend for use indoors especially if used in the house it has to potent a smell.


----------



## rosanna (Dec 1, 2010)

ok thank you, we used to us it for the horses stables, and i know it workes really well but it is strong, this is why i asked. can anyone recomend any


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

miltons is good.You don't have to rinse it off.


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

I use baby steralising fluid (as Sarah mentioned above) Milton, or one of the other brands. I use one by Jeyes and it just basically contains Sodium Hypochlorite. You mix it with water and I put mine into a spray bottle and wipe down shelves with it and use it to wash out the cage base. I always rinse it out though as it can leave a chlorine scent. Sodium Hypochlorite is used in swimming pools and in water purification processes. It`s a safe disinfectant and is used to steralise baby bottles and utensils.

Semi-Chem and other chemist chains sell large bottles of it for just £1.00.


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

I use Flash Antibacterial Wipes, and when i need to clean the whole cage, Fairy liquid - soap and water.


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

I`ve heard vinegar is also a good cleaning agent but hav`nt tried it myself! I suppose it`s one of the old fashioned ones!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

I use an eco friendly all natural dish cleaning liquid (partly because it's not harmful and partly because it's one of the few things I'm not allergic too :lol Vinegar works well too


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

I know several people who keep hedgehogs (which is my main passion, above mice  ) use diluted chlorhexidine for cleaning. The original use for it was as a topical disinfectant for vets, but it works great for cage cleaning too.

http://www.amazon.com/Bimeda-Inc-Chlorh ... B00061MU9W

I personally just use dish soap and water, and if necessary a disinfecting wipe.


----------

